# Sailboat cost vs Powerboats



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

I''ll skip the history of how this question came to bug me, but why is it that older powerboats (like a Downeast type or even a small trawler type) are so much more expensive than a comparable size sailboat?

>Lets say 10-15 years old
>powerboat speeds less than 15 knots (250-300hp, inboard diesel)
>maybe around 30 feet LOA for either boat

I realize a powerboat will have a MUCH larger engine/drivetrain than a sailboat, but a sailboat will have all the rigging & sails that the powerboat will not. The costs of either are about a wash.

A powerboat hull would likely need a greater degree of structural support than a sailboat(?) to deal with the higher speeds/stresses in rough water. This isn''t to say that a sailboat doesn''t have to deal with large degrees of stress. 

Many power & sailboats have very similar systems with regard to shorepower/battery banks/charging, galley systems, hot/cold pressure water, head/shower, hatches, pumps, berths, ground tackle, electronics.....and yet when you compare the two it seems powerboats can easily run 50-150% more $$ than a comparable size(displacement) sailboat. It seems you can get alot of (sail)boat for a very reasonable amount of money.

Why so much (apparent) difference?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

My first thought is that if you take, say, a 30'' sailboat and a 30'' powerboat, the amount of material needed to build the powerboat is substaintially more that needed for a sailboat typically.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would agree that you need to compare a 30 foot power boat to a 38 to 42 foot sail boat, maybe a 36 in a modern wide body sail boat. 

Gene


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

There''s an old expression that boats are sold by the pound, so as the previous posters have alluded, try to compare powerboats and sailboats of approximately equal displacement.

Having said that, to do it right, you should subtract the weight of the sailboat''s keel and adjust the price for the cost of the installed keel.


----------



## dinky (Apr 24, 2002)

I had an interesting(to me at least)exchange with Jeff H about the sailboat market. I believe that even in ''good times'' sailboats are a buyers market. Maybe the powerboat market is more balanced or even a sellers market? I might be interesting to compare new power to new sail on the price per pound basis.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am not sure that I agree that the current sailboat market is a Buyers market. In a general sense over a long period of time sailboats seem to sell for pretty much what they cost new (without fit out) and seem to hold their value as long as you maintain them. 

For a period of years now I have tracked certain models that I like and that I think of as good indicator models and their asking prices seem to be going up (quite sharply in some cases) and they seem to be selling fairly quickly. That sounds like a sellers market. Counter to that, there seems to be a bigger backlog of Hunters, Catalinas, Bavarias and Beneteau Oceanis and number series boats so there may be a bit of a buyers market with the higher production value oriented builders. Counter to that there actually seems to be a shortage of good, clean, higher quality boats on the market than there had been so I guess it depends on what you are trying to buy.

Jeff


----------



## dinky (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry, Jeff for the implication you agree with my pessimistic view of the used sailboat market. Its only an academic question with me because when I find my boat I''m going to buy it regardless of where the market seems(to me)to be going.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sail vs Power - The difference is not cost but psychology*

Everything I have read over the years theorizes that sailboats and powerboats cost about the same to own over the long haul. The psychology of the matter seems more germane to the comparison of propulsion systems. Sailors are an entirely different species of water mammal from power boaters. They just happen to share the same ocean. RSKAUG demonstrates my point nicely: "Its only an academic question with me because when I find my boat I'm going to buy it regardless of where the market seems(to me)to be going."


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Perhaps this comment is a bit naive and also geographically biased, but it seems that power boats are more in demand. Playing into the basics of economics. From where I sit, it seems that sailors are pushed aside by gas guzzling stink potters. Just my opinion and I am sure that those who disagree will let me know

Jason


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Powerboats have very expensive engines. Don't know enough about them to make an educated guess, but figure the cost of the engine must be half the cost of the boat (maybe more ??).

Maintaining them (the engines) is a lot of work, costs a lot of money. So I think that the amount of money invested in a powerboat is quite a bit greater on a foot-by-foot basis, both at initial purchase, and for ongoing maintenance.

Powerboating is easier than sailing. You turn a key and go, don't have to hoist, pull, tack, gibe, reef, hike, etc. The first few times out sailing on your own can be frustrating, if you are not comfortable on the water to begin with, it can be scary.

So on one hand the (power)boats cost more to buy and maintain hence owners have made a bigger investment in them than a comparably sized sailboat, and on the other hand, they are easier to deal with than sailboats. 

I think the former accounts for their higher price, and the latter factor accounts for their popularity.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The spars and rigging are a significant fraction of the price of any sailboat. If you don't think so, try getting a quote on replacing the standing, running rigging and spars on your boat sometime. 

I think powerboats took a serious hit in popularity last summer...when fuel prices were around the $5/gallon mark. 

However, you guys do realize that you've managed to dredge up a thread that had lain dormant for over three years, right???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh  "Always prompt no matter how long it takes .."


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the "casual" boater market took quite a hit last year. fuel prices, unsure economy all part of the mix.
However, higher end craft remained steady.. both power and sail.
Proves out "if you have to ask, you can't afford it."

Some powerboaters even looked longingly at our 30.00 fuel bill for the month and were talking amongst themselves about "trying out this sailboat thing". 
We've found if its a Cuddy cabin couple, the female of the crew love the sailing features. You know, quiet, stuff like that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, my favorite moment was when I was talking to one of my marina neighbors. He told me it cost him $1500 to fill the tanks on his boat, "Empty Pockets".  I told him that it cost me $25 to fill the two tanks on my boat, and that I would probably have most of that at the end of the season, which I did. His fuel bill for the season was over $10,000. Ouch.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Yes, my favorite moment was when I was talking to one of my marina neighbors. He told me it cost him $1500 to fill the tanks on his boat, "Empty Pockets".  I told him that it cost me $25 to fill the two tanks on my boat, and that I would probably have most of that at the end of the season, which I did. His fuel bill for the season was over $10,000. Ouch.


$25.00 to fill the TWO tanks on your boat SD? I didn't know Zippo made multi-hulls.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

The boat's powered by a 20 HP outboard Honda. Main fuel tank is six gallons, and the aux is three...  I'll probably have to get a larger tank for some of my longer cruises, but for daysailing and weekend trips, the two tanks have been all I've ever needed. I don't motor much.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's supply and demand. Sailboats last a very long time, and aren't as popular as they used to be- there are a lot more sailboats on the market than buyers, and most of the ones that aren't on the market are sitting unused.

I can't figure out why sailing isn't more popular. I have less money in my Catalina 22 than some of my friends have in their laptop computers or video game systems. I can't imagine anyone would prefer a weekend playing video games indoors to a weekend sailing!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It's crowded enough out there on weekends and during the summer. Let them play video games.  
Brian


----------



## Dumah (Feb 18, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> $25.00 to fill the TWO tanks on your boat SD? I didn't know Zippo made multi-hulls.


I'm new to this site and I've been royally entertained by what I've read so far. I'll be back on the water this year in my 35' Cape Island I just purchased from Crown Assets for $817 including tax!! I will be adding a dual fuel option, my diesel will run excellently on used cooking oil, imagine, an ex fisherman that smells like french fries! :laugher At less than one gallon per hour and veggy oil costing about $2 a gallon should be fairly economical to enjoy the freedom of my own wheelhouse. The supply of similar vessels is virtually unlimited and while one doesn't expect deals like I got, these old Capes will seldom let you down. No, she's not "pretty" like a factory built sail boats but she has her own karma which fits me like a worn glove. After 35 years working in and around engine rooms I find the thumper in the basement very reasuring, and have learned as well that a fisherman might beat you up but she won't drown you. Viva stinkers:laugher Dumah, Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

a few things come to mind, as mentioned above the PB will need a lot more material to fabricate, given that SB/PB of the same size will probably see the PB significantly beamier.
a lot of those boats have a fly bridge, and while im not sure the $ it would stand to reason that that redundancy isnt cheap.
also a lot of that size boat will have a genset, which IIRC new at dealer cost is around 5k.


----------

